# Crazy low prices on reef lighting



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

*Bright Aquatics *is happy to announce that our True Spectrum Reef LED System just received a new feature for your comfort!

True Spectrum now has the added feature of being 100% Dimmable via any digital, Analogue, DIY dimming switch and is Dimmable via your Reef Controller that you're currently using, providing that you're Reef Controller has the dimmable feature functions.

Model #DS6TFD IS Dimmable, This upgraded model is exactly the same as before but now has updated drivers with dimmable features and is listed as Model #DS6TFD , we have added this feature for your enjoyment!

We will still be offering the NON Dimmable model for people who prefer a non-dimmable True Spectrum LED System.

We keep bringing you the best of the best High Quality Reef LED Systems at super affordable prices with the perfect full 3 year warranty on parts or replacement! While keeping style, functionality, stability and price in check!

Model #DTS6TFD is being pre-ordered now!

If you would like to take advantage of this Pre Order offer now, we will let you take this amazing light home with you for *16% off regular price*, that's *only $100.08 each delivered to your door. *

For a fully dimmable True Spectrum Reef LED System that will produce an outstanding 20k color to your reef for *$100.08 including Tax + Free Delivery, WOW!*
NO Hidden fees or anything else, just straight business. $100.08 CAD is all you pay when you pre order!

We will *not *be accepting any more Pre Orders after November 20th 2012.
Customers who Pre Order will receive their full orders by December 7th 2012 at the latest or any time before the 7th of December 2012, just in time for Christmas!

I will email you directly with delivery updates weekly!

*Please make your orders via www.brightaquatics.com*

We have also have other models for a limited time only at very low prices.

(Model#DTS6TFD) Dimmable True Spectrum $100.08 each
Dimmable Full Spectrum $97.75 each
(Model #PI3VTF) Non Dimmable Pico Antics Spectrum $65.00 each
(Model #PI3CTF) Non Dimmable Pico Special Spectrum $65.00 each
(Model #TS6TF) Non Dimmable True Spectrum $97.75 each

(30°/60°/120° Optics also available at checkout)

Thank you!
Josiah


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Any of these would make a great Christmas gift! And the prices  ya cant go wrong!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

BUMP for great prices!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

SOME LIGHTS ARE IN NOW.









Items that need an owner are:
1x Pico Speical
1x Pico Antics
2x True Spectrum

Visit the website www.brightaquatics.com or PM or Email [email protected]


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Photos added


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The 2 Tru spectrums, Are they Dimmable?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Chromey said:


> The 2 Tru spectrums, Are they Dimmable?


True Spectrum comes in dimmable yes. It also comes non dimmable if you like!
Currently I have 1 non dimmable True spec and 2 pico lights left.

If you want dimmable True Spec, you will have to order it and wait a little.
Ive got 1 dimmable on the way in that needs an owner still


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

The True Spectrum brings unbeatable vibrance to the reef. 
Overall a nice light blue color while making every color pop like crazy!
Blues,greens,reds,yellows,purples,pink and so on. hard to explain but these are some serouisely sweet lights 

If you like full spectrum you will love these even more, the Cool Blue in them help bring out more colors then anything ive seen thats not DIY, Im builing a new Nem tank using 2-3 True Specs.
Cant wait to get it done!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im not 1 For waiting. Sorry.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Chromey said:


> Im not 1 For waiting. Sorry.


Got 1 Non Dimmable True Spec that can ship This Monday morning. $120.00

$100.08 = Ordering.


----------

